# ECS K7S6A und der Wahnsinn zweier Grafikkarten



## Tim C. (5. April 2003)

Tach zusammen.
Also folgendes Problem ich habe in meinem System das Elitegroup K7S6A Board. Jetzt wollte ich zwei Monitore daran betreiben, habe also zu meiner AGP Grafikkarte noch eine weitere PCI Grafikkarte gesteckt und muss feststellen es geht nicht mehr.

Nicht mehr ? Ja nicht mehr. Weil auf meinem alten Board (K7VTA3) liefen die zwei Grafikkarten ohne Probleme zusammen, doch jetzt will mir Windows XP klarmachen, dass zum Betrieb der AGP Grafikkarte nicht genügend Resourcen vorhanden sind. Sprich, es läuft nur noch die PCI Grafikkarte.

Sämtliche anderen Komponenten sind gleich geblieben, dürften also egal sein. Ausser, dass ich vorher Windows2000 und nu WindowsXP habe, aber das sollte ja auch eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

ähmmm.. hab jetzt zwar keine lösung für dein problem

(ausser vielleicht mal format c aber eine frage an dich...

wie ist das, wenn ich zwei grafikkarten benutze die aber nur unterschiedliche auflösungen darstellen können.

also ich hab eine Geforce 2 Ti 550 64mb
udn eine alte v64 die aber leider nur als max auflösung 1024x768 mit 16 bit macht...

ich würde beides aber gerne mit 32 betreiben.
und wie ist es möglich das dann zu einem großen bildschirm zu verbinden.... also macht das win xp automatisch ....

wär schön wenn mir jemand meine frage beantworten könnte 

gruss,

alex


----------



## Tim C. (5. April 2003)

Wenn die Grafikkarte nur 16bit macht macht se halt nur 16bit da kannste nix dran machen. Und naja wenn man dann zwei Monitore laufen hat, dann ist im Eigenschaften Fenster der Darstellung noch ein zweites Monitor Teil. Die Konfiguration geht recht leicht von der Hand, vorrausgesetzt es läuft.



> ausser vielleicht format c



Nein hilft sicher nicht das Problem liegt ja beim Board schätzungsweise


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

jo, habs ausprobiert... einziges problem... der eine monitor fillert mit 75hz vor sich hin... ob wohl der eigentlich 100 machen könnte... gibts denn keine möglichkeit die grafikkarte so zu übertakten das sie 85 macht....
ach ja noch was... wie verlänger ich die taskleiste auf beie monitore... bis jetzt ist sie immer nur bei einem monitor...

thx,

alex


----------



## El_Schubi (6. April 2003)

ich glaube nicht, daß die bildwiederholrate was mit dem chiptakt zu tun hat...


mfg el


----------



## alexorg (6. April 2003)

doch glaub ich aber schon....


----------



## Paule (6. April 2003)

ich denk ma ,dass es an der alten graka liegt.
ich denke ,dass die einfach nicht mehr als 75hz schafft...


----------



## Tim C. (6. April 2003)

hallo ? kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen ? Der andere hats wenigstens am laufen und braucht nur ne neue Grafikkarte also hop hop


----------



## alexorg (6. April 2003)

najut dann erkläre ich ma wie ichs honbekommen habe:

mein board iss übrigens das ecs k7s5a

also du musst im bios das dings da von agp auf pci umstellen....

andersrum kommt immer im windows gerätemanager code10 bei der pci gfx.

naja dann erkennt er die grafikkarte.
und dann kanns eigentlich schon losgehen....

ansonsten wenn dus wirklich nicht hinkriegst...
mach mal format c:

mfg,

alex


----------



## Tim C. (6. April 2003)

Ok hört sich gut an, allerdings Format C: ist kappes und führ doch mal bitte aus welches DingsDa von AGP auf PCI umgestellt werden muss


----------



## alexorg (6. April 2003)

o.k,

du gehst im bios ins untermenü "PCI /Plug and Play Setup"

und stellst da "Primary Graphics Adapter" auf PCI
und dann stellste noch "Allocate IRQ to PCI VGA" auf YES.

sol sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

mfg,

alex


----------



## Tim C. (6. April 2003)

Den Primären Grafik Adapter stellt man bei mir wo anders ein und der vergleichbare Eintrag zu Allocate... war schon auf YES. Naja jetzt hab ich zumindest die AGP auf Primary stehn und wenn beide Karten drin sind kann ich schonmal mit der besseren arbeiten. Aber naja nun läuft halt die ATI noch nicht ...


----------



## Robo (6. April 2004)

Hab ein ähnliches problem, ich bekomm meine zweite graka auch ned zum laufen, hab ein ecs k7s5a.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=787054#post787054

Jemand ne idee warum sich die Grafikkarte so oft installiert?


----------

